# Remote Zugang für MySQL



## AndréS (17. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

habe was ganz komisches gerade "erfahren". Habe eine DB erstellt für eine Java Webshop den ich für die Uni bauen soll. Soll direkt ein JavaShop sein und der soll installierbar sein, also denke ich mir gut, du brauchst eine DB die jeder von außen ansprechen kann.

Nun ich habe mir also ein remotemysql programm installiert und bekam immer die Meldung für meinen Host ist der Zugang verweigert. 
War ich schon am heulen.  
Ich denke mir gut, schalte ich mal MEINE IP frei, und wolla es funktioniert. Vorher war das feld leer, damit ALLE sich connecten können. Nun geht das aber nur wenn ich meine IP eintrage, habe nun keinen Nerv immer die einzutragen um den Shop meinem Prof zu zeigen.
Was also kann der Fehler sein?

Vielen dank

AndréS


----------



## .sb (17. Dez. 2009)

*Hmm!*

Bei mir klappt es mit diesen Einstellungen ganz wunderbar:


----------



## AndréS (18. Dez. 2009)

Moin,

ja so hatte ich das auch, bekam aber immer ein das ist nicht erlaubt für mich.  
Erst nachdem ich meine IP eingetragen habe, ging das.

AndréS


----------



## .sb (18. Dez. 2009)

Ich weiß nicht im Detail, wie ISPConfig arbeitet aber kann es an der Einstellung deiner Firewall liegen?



(Servername entfernt)


----------



## AndréS (18. Dez. 2009)

Eigentlich hatte ich keine Einstellung. 
Habe jetzt die standart einstellungen genommen, leider bekomme ich immer noch den selben Fehler wenn ich KEINE IP eintrage.


```
Could not connect to host '188.*.*.*'.
MySQL Error Nr. 1130
Host 'port-12338.pppoe.wtnet.de' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
```
was kann das sein?

Liebe Grüße

AndréS


----------



## .sb (18. Dez. 2009)

Ist dein MySQL-Benutzer als 
	
	



```
c1foo@localhost
```
 UND als 
	
	



```
c1foo@%
```
 vorhanden?

Evtl. auch hilfreich: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/adding-users.html


----------



## AndréS (28. Feb. 2010)

Also ich habe mal in der normalen Mysql DB nachgesehen, und da stand ein Eintrag einmal mit localhost und einmal mit meiner IP.

Nun habe ich mal einfach 127.0.0.1 eingegeben mal sehen in wie weit das was ändert. Ich bin gespannt.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (28. Feb. 2010)

Tja und gerade ätsch bekommen 

Nein geht leider auch nicht. Doch ich brauche das für eine Java Applikation die nur auf eine Datenbank zugreifen soll die direkt von mir gewartet wird bzw. mit den Daten gefüttert wird.

Was also tun?

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (28. Feb. 2010)

Okay scheint nun zu klappen. Es wurde wie du schon vermutet hast einfach das % nicht als Eintrag mit angelegt. Habe den nun hinzugefügt. Nun scheint es zu funktionieren.

Na ja mal sehen

Aber wie kann das sein???

AndréS


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2010)

Wenn ich bei mir remote access aktiviere und keine IP eintrage, wird ein korrekter Eintrag mit % in der mysql DB angelegt. Habe es mit ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 getestet.


----------

